# Missed rent allowance payment.



## mark71 (1 Sep 2008)

I have a tenant who has rent allowance.For some reason there was no weekly payment to me last week.When i rang the HSE i was told to go through my tenant.I know the HSE review claimants every so often but would they normally stop the money while they do this? Also who is liable for the missed payments the tenant or HSE?


----------



## Ravima (1 Sep 2008)

who usually pays, tenant or HSE?


----------



## mark71 (1 Sep 2008)

HSE pay about 90% into my account weekly i collect the rest from the tenant monthly.


----------



## Bronte (2 Sep 2008)

Ravima said:


> who usually pays, tenant or HSE?


 This is not relevant as even if the HSE are paying the rent they are not the tenant


----------



## Welfarite (2 Sep 2008)

Your contract is with the tenant, not the HSE. The tenant, therefore, is liable for paying you the rent, irrespective of how much the HSE subsidise it by. The HSE will not discuss the tenant's business (i.e. the circumstances under which they are entitled to RS or not) with you, obviously.


----------



## mark71 (2 Sep 2008)

Problem solved.After speaking to the tenant he told me he had the weekly letter from the HSE informing him i had been paid when i hadn't.Turned out it was a over sight by someone standing in for the regular HSE employee who was on holiday.Don't know why they couldn't just tell me that yesterday but could today.


----------



## gipimann (2 Sep 2008)

Possibly because the regular CWO may know you (if he/she has spoken to you in the past or dealt with you for some time) and the substitute CWO didn't know you or was new to the job and was being ultra careful about what they said!

Glad it got sorted though, for you and the tenant!


----------



## Ravima (2 Sep 2008)

I know that contract is with tenant, but if HSE were paying in direct, then they should be able to advise why payment was missed. if tenant was drawing the allowance and then giving it to you, HSE would not tell you.


----------



## gipimann (3 Sep 2008)

Not necessarily - although payment may be made to a third party, it is still the tenant's Rent Supplement claim, and it would not be appropriate to give details of their claim to another person.  If there have been a change in circumstances (e.g. tenant no longer qualifies for Rent Supplement), it is his/her responsibility to inform the landlord, not the HSE. 

If the tenant received their payslip (the weekly letter referred to by the OP),  I wonder if the delay in the payment was caused elsewhere?   The payslip is issued by the same computer system as the payment itself, and both issue on the same night - perhaps there was a delay at the bank which was outside the control of the CWO/HSE?


----------



## mark71 (3 Sep 2008)

gipimann said:


> Not necessarily - although payment may be made to a third party, it is still the tenant's Rent Supplement claim, and it would not be appropriate to give details of their claim to another person. If there have been a change in circumstances (e.g. tenant no longer qualifies for Rent Supplement), it is his/her responsibility to inform the landlord, not the HSE.
> 
> If the tenant received their payslip (the weekly letter referred to by the OP), I wonder if the delay in the payment was caused elsewhere? The payslip is issued by the same computer system as the payment itself, and both issue on the same night - perhaps there was a delay at the bank which was outside the control of the CWO/HSE?


 When i spoke to the HSE the second time she said it was a mistake by them .She could see on the computer in front of her that payment had not gone to my account and that it would be amended this week with a double payment.


----------



## gipimann (4 Sep 2008)

Ah, fair enough so - just a thought that occured to me, payments have been delayed by the bank now and again.


----------



## mark71 (6 Sep 2008)

So much for the problem being solved,no payment again today.2 weeks behind now.Back on the phone again Monday I suppose.


----------

